# How long for online P21 request?



## jambo (6 Mar 2007)

How long does it take Revenue to lodge the refund into your current account? They have my current account details.

Also, I left work in August 06 to return to full time education. I'm expecting to get all my tax back for 2006 as a result of this. I didn't send any supporting documentation because it was done online. They will have a copy of my P45 though?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2007)

Last year I requested a _P21 _for 2002 twice by letter and once via the online service and not a peep. I wrote to them again recently asking about this. I realise that 2002 is now outside the 4 year limit but I did originally ask for this last year when it was within the 4 year limit so feel that I am still entitled to it.


----------



## dsab (6 Mar 2007)

I did it last month. I got the P21 after 9 days, and had the money in my account 2 days later. So altogether less then 2 weeks.


----------



## Brooklyn (6 Mar 2007)

Similar experience to dsab. I got it very quickly this year.


----------



## mo3art (6 Mar 2007)

I requested mine last Monday, and got the cheque on Thursday in the post!!!


----------



## gipimann (6 Mar 2007)

Having read this thread, I checked ROS to see if they'd processed my P21 request (submitted online in mid-February).  It was completed within a week, and the tax refund was lodged to my account - they didn't tell me though!!


----------



## GeneralZod (6 Mar 2007)

Between request for P21 for 2006 and refund lodged to my current account was less than a fortnight.


----------



## Squire (7 Mar 2007)

gipimann said:


> Having read this thread, I checked ROS to see if they'd processed my P21 request (submitted online in mid-February).  It was completed within a week, and the tax refund was lodged to my account - they didn't tell me though!!



Didn't you get something in the post?

I requested P21 online on Monday so I'm interested to see how long it takes. I never dealt with ROS before so am a bit wary of it. Nice to see it's worked out ok for others except ClubMan obviously 

In fairness to revenue, this is probably their busiest time so two weeks is good.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

Squire said:


> Nice to see it's worked out ok for others except ClubMan obviously


2003, 2004, 2005 and 2006 all worked fine. In fact they sent the _P21s _(but not the refunds! ) to me three times each. Just 2002 seemed to be the problem.


----------



## gipimann (7 Mar 2007)

Squire said:


> Didn't you get something in the post?


 
Squire, nothing received by post or email.    First I knew it had been processed was when I logged onto ROS online and saw a new message for me there (it was the P21).   And I only logged on having seen this thread.


----------



## Squire (15 Mar 2007)

7 working days after online request, money was in the bank and confirmation arrived in the post the same day. Well done to the revenue, I'm impressed.


----------

